# Big Order by the creator of Mirai Nikki



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Psychological, Romance, Shounen, Supernatural*



> The main character Hoshimiya Eiji is an introverted high school boy that secretly wishes for the destruction of the world.



*Groups Scanlating*
Pinoymanga Scans

*Author(s)*
ESUNO Sakae

*Artist(s)*
ESUNO Sakae

*Year*
2011

*CH 1*: Soul King

I enjoyed Mirai Nikki a lot and I am going to give this a chance.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2011)

Loved that "Yuuno is back"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Loved that "Yuuno is back"


 Hell yeah!! and she looks dangerous as always.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

lol same characters with new story?

I will give it a try


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

what is with this author and yandere girls


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems like pretty good shit. At least the main character here doesn't start out useless and completely reliant on the girl.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> lol same characters with new story?
> 
> I will give it a try


 It seem.. I didn't expect that tho. I created this thread before reading the chapter..I liked Mirai Nikki a lot so I jumped the gun with the thread. lol



Kirito said:


> what is with this author and yandere girls


 he/she loves them?


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

It's off to a good start and I'm liking the main character's power.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 30, 2011)

This long synopsis made me interested. Mirai Nikki was good, so I'll check it out when more chapters are out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

I like his power, who wouldn?t like to conquer the world?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 30, 2011)

I am seriously laughing so damn hard at how awful this shit is and yet I know I'm going to keep reading it because I want to see the train wreck all the way through. I still don't know how this mangaka keeps getting work especially considering how terrible Mirai Nikki and Terror of Allegory were.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

Japanese people don?t have the same taste as you. Some good mangas were cancelled while a lot of shitty ones keep coming out each week/month.


----------



## Zetlad (Sep 30, 2011)

Major chap1 spoiler:
"Just Kidding."
 Haha thats one of the funniest panels I've ever seen. LOL. Unfortunately I'm guessing it's not intentional.
But yeah I don't think I'm going to read any more of this 
Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 



When she stabs his sister straight through the chest and then is like "You better get her treatment quickly OR SHE'LL DIE"... ... Well I'm glad you're so sure of that because I'm pretty sure shes gonna die in a few seconds if not immediately!. Seriously...


----------



## zapman (Sep 30, 2011)

nice, good first chapter


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2011)

hopefully there won't be any dimension shattering hammers this time?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Zetlad said:


> Major chap1 spoiler:
> "Just Kidding."
> Haha thats one of the funniest panels I've ever seen. LOL. Unfortunately I'm guessing it's not intentional.
> But yeah I don't think I'm going to read any more of this
> ...


 Funny yes and now I realized what MrCinos said, I took that the wrong way.... damn how did I miss the top part where it says the Yuuno is back?? ? lol



zapman said:


> nice, good first chapter


indeed



Inuhanyou said:


> hopefully there won't be any dimension shattering hammers this time?


Hopefully...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooo, I was interested in this when I saw who had written it, didn't know the first chapter is out now. Thanks for the heads up. ;3

A girl who can heal from injuries like that...perfect for taking plenty of abuse from a series with an already bloody start. I do like this so far since at least the lead's power is different from the usual.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 1, 2011)

A Very interesting chapter. Left a good impression on me.

The author of Mirai Nikki never cease to amaze me; World destruction right off the bat. Also, Yandere is what's keeping his previous series alive. So, I guess that the author knows that yandere do sells, and he is not planning to drop it from his works any soon.

Also, I hope that main lead from this series is not going to be a major wuss like Mirai Nikki. Kinda tired with wuss character.

And, I guess I should prepare myself from the wtfmoment, death, and wtftwist from this coming chapter.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmm... Looks like Eiji can give orders to anything, not just people, judging from how that sword ended up in Rin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2011)

Bascially he should be able to control anything in his "territory". iwonder if he can control the oxygen and make someone die of asphyxiation.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 1, 2011)

This has a unique style I will give him that.

I can't say that is a good style but sure is entertaining. Added to my list of mangas to read.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 1, 2011)

Eiji = Lelouch v2.0

I can't see him dying in the end of the chapter...no..he will dies as a villain.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2011)

That was a nice move from Hoshimiya, at least he is less of a pussy than Yuki was.

I wonder what?s up with those guys that appeared at the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2011)

Its similar


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2011)

It'd be funny if the reason they have similar character designs is on purpose. Because the new world Yuno and Yuki created was this one. and they decided to be reborn in it for the hell of it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 1, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> That was a nice move from Hoshimiya, at least he is less of a pussy than Yuki was.
> 
> I wonder what?s up with those guys that appeared at the end.



Probably some kind of organization that want to protect the world from other evil origination that want to conquer the world with Order.

Yeah, Yukki 2.0 is indeed manlier than original Yukki. He also very smart.


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 2, 2011)

isn't he only using 0.01% of his powers . I can't wait to see him at 100%


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 2, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> isn't he only using 0.01% of his powers . I can't wait to see him at 100%



Oh yeah, I totally forgot that...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2011)

I think he would get out of control and destroy the world again if that happens too soon


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 3, 2011)

Even though he does look like Yuki he feels a lot different. Part of it is probably because he has someone he wants to protect aside from himself. That and he's managing to pull out some cool moves and can see clearly through a person. I laughed when he recognized she still really wanted to butcher him.


Judge Fudge said:


> It'd be funny if the reason they have similar character designs is on purpose. Because the new world Yuno and Yuki created was this one. and they decided to be reborn in it for the hell of it.


That would be pretty amazing.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 4, 2011)

I doubt that he was the one who destroyed the world 10 years ago. Maybe there was someone wished for the world destruction at the same time with him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2011)

The mangaka definitely left a Mirai Nikki vibe to this series. Enjoyed the first two chapters thus far.


----------



## Animeace (Nov 29, 2011)

Big Order - vol 1 ch 3 Page 3 | Batoto.com

off to read


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 29, 2011)

Chapter 3 is a funny chapter. It is fun to see Yuno v2.0 trying to kill Yuki 2.0 and failed so badly.

Also, there are so many overpowered opponents for the main character to deal with it. I mean, it is only chapter 3, and now the main character going to fight against Time Stopper? That is brutal.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2011)

Her attempts at trying to indirectly kill him came off a bit cartoonish, but it gave me a few chuckles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice chapter.. Sena is going to die?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2011)

Probably her life span is short.

Also this powers are pretty hax i hope the author not to mess up with things that powerful. Still this Rin chick failing at killing Eiji was funny.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 2, 2011)

I already thought it was entertaining of Rin to break out the very person she wants to kill. Then the way she kept offing herself, haha. Should be fun to see how she tries to get over that not being able to kill him hurdle.  Although the bigger difficulty for her might be trying not to get emotionally attached to him. Especially since she gets to see his strong desire to protect his sister, something which would sway many hearts.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2012)

I must say I'm slowly warming up to this manga, probably because Esuno isn't repeating the same formula of Mirai Nikki and the protagonist in this isn't as pathetic as Yukki, still some retarded moments here and there but overall not as bad as the first chapter left my impression.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Couldn't get into Mirai Nikki, but I enjoyed those 4 first chapters. It seems to have potential.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a slight feeling it might have been a trial, but it was a surprise seeing why they wanted him. And they are in a way holding his sister hostage by currently stalling the progression of her disease. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how the rest of this story unfolds.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting chapter, I thought it could be atrial as well though didn?t think it would be for those reasons or even more that he would be used as the face of a world control movement while his sister is safe and in a great danger at the same time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually liking it thus far.

Just kinda weird seeing "Yuno" wanting to kill "Yuki"


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 1, 2012)

Main character working with evil organization? 

Pretty nice concept.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 2, 2012)

A great show of the group of ten and their eccentricities. And what a switch from the start, learning that he's pretty much set up as the figurehead of these personalities.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2012)

That was quite a good plan coming from Eiji although can?t really say if Rin?s entrance would have screwed the whole plan or just benefit it.

Also apparently that smiling guy is the one who will keep pulling the strings from now on.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 1, 2012)

Went to read it on on Batoto, freaking morons put on the worst watermarks I've ever seen, saying if you want to read the unwatermarked version go read on Batoto. I'm on Batoto bitch! when did scantilators becomes self entitled dicks. You guys don't own shit.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparently, the writer haven't lost his touch. Really like the scene where the "incompetent" prime minster executing people


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 7, 2012)

I?m also impressed that Eiji managed to go through with that plan so quickly.  And Rin's gotten really good at dying, no worries about needing to stop the bullet for her. 


Spirit King said:


> Went to read it on on Batoto, freaking morons put on the worst watermarks I've ever seen, saying if you want to read the unwatermarked version go read on Batoto. I'm on Batoto bitch! when did scantilators becomes self entitled dicks. You guys don't own shit.


I also read it on batoto, I saw the watermark text flash for a second and then it went away, it was odd.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I was thinking about picking up this manga.

Thing is I'm worried there might be spoilers for Mirai Nikki in it. 

Is there any spoilers?

If there is I'm going to wait for the anime of Mirai Nikki to finish up before I start reading this.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 16, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Hey guys, I was thinking about picking up this manga.
> 
> Thing is I'm worried there might be spoilers for Mirai Nikki in it.
> 
> ...



No spoilers, completely different and unrelated story.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I?m also impressed that Eiji managed to go through with that plan so quickly.  And Rin's gotten really good at dying, no worries about needing to stop the bullet for her.
> 
> I also read it on batoto, I saw the watermark text flash for a second and then it went away, it was odd.



I think you have to install a plugin in your browser, at least I remember doing something like this and it worked like a charm, the watermarks disappear in a second.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

Pregnant per touch?
Only one badass enough to take ones virginity per touch alone is Kamina.

"I really want to touch them now"


I see "Yuno" still like wearing costumes.

Wow Rin.Really?

Iyo......the.fuck?

Stone's God owner seems to be a girl huh.
Kinda gives off badass vibes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice chapter. I laughed my ass out when Iyo said that crap about getting pregnant at touch and now that Eiji touched them...What if she really gets pregnant?

Also Rin is mad as hell, seems like actually she was followed by the monster though.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 8, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Nice chapter. I laughed my ass out when Iyo said that crap about getting pregnant at touch and now that Eiji touched them...What if she really gets pregnant?
> 
> *Also Rin is mad as hell, seems like actually she was followed by the monster though.*



it is more like she is luring it to the main character's location. She wants the golem kill the main character for her.

Evil Rin is evil.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 8, 2012)

Just started this manga. Had no idea it was from the creator of Mirai Nikki. That would explain the crazy yandere sick kick.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 10, 2012)

Rin's idea of a scary mask was spot on. I'd probably die from shock at seeing that face looking at me. D: As for Iyo, I guess that's one way to accidentally win someone over. At least I assume she's going to like him with the blushing from earlier.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this any good?  Why does the main character look exactly like Yuki?

In b4 alternate timeline of Mirai Nikki.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2012)

^Because this author is like Mashima.

Oh shit...she really got pregnant


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah just caught up now.

Here comes the baby of destruction!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 10, 2012)

A relief to see Rin’s family life was a warm one, even with the violence.  Not sure I would trust Taira, mostly because she had a crazy expression when she said she wanted to save the people.


----------



## Qizz (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone knows if the chapter's release date have a fixed day or its random? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Anyone knows if the chapter's release date have a fixed day or its random? Thanks in advance.


 random so far..lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

ch.8
ch.9

They are out


----------



## Succubus (Jun 7, 2012)

Eiji became one of my favorite main characters now


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

Same here...hopefully we won?t have any big ass troll this time.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Qizz (Jun 7, 2012)

It took so long that I even forget the Manga, I hope the chapters will be more frequently now.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2012)

Something tells me with this double release that the translating efforts aren't really up to speed.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 9, 2012)

Some impressive thinking from Eiji, making use of not just his ability to control others but also in turn trying to combine the power of their abilities. When he got stabbed I thought he somehow had controlled the nurse into fake stabbing him to lower his enemy's guard. D:


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 5, 2012)

The 10th chapter is finally out. They're two chapter behind.
here


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2012)

oh boy,


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2012)

Dat Eiji, dat Bath scene of the gals 

and  those damn tricksters


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh how touching, people who want to kill Eiji working together to help save the people.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2012)

Nuclear missiles got nothing on them


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2012)

Nuclear missiles are toys are mere toys.

Anyway kinda disappointed she wasn?t really pregnant, it would have been hilarious.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2013)

lol Eiji looked naive as fuck this time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2013)

lol accidental kiss + fodder betrayal


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2016)

*Manga Has end

']

']

']
']
']

']*


----------

